# New Two Steps From Hell Album - "Vanquish"



## desert (Sep 14, 2016)

From their Facebook:



So excited!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 15, 2016)

This should be very musical....


----------



## Jediwario1 (Dec 2, 2016)

I just listened through the album from start to finish and I didn't like it. 

But there were two tracks that stood out that I really enjoyed: Enchantress & High C's.

For reference my favorite albums by TSFH are Colin Frake On Fire Mountain & Two Steps From Heaven.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 2, 2016)

Two Steps From Hell - High C's (Recording Session Footage)


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd bet every one of their tracks makes 1000 times as much licensed as in sales. Strange world.


----------



## desert (Dec 3, 2016)

Actually preferred Evergreen than High C's. High C's sounded a lot like That's a Wrap. 

I wonder if Thomas still browses these forums


----------



## dannymc (Dec 4, 2016)

> I wonder if Thomas still browses these forums



did he use to come here? 

Danny


----------



## Guffy (Dec 4, 2016)

dannymc said:


> did he use to come here?
> 
> Danny



I'd say it's hard for any composer using virtual instruments etc to not come by this forum from time to time 
No idea if he has a profile etc though. I know Nick Phoenix has one


----------



## AllanH (Dec 4, 2016)

I really like Vanquish. I've listened through several times, and it's interesting to hear how the two composers have evolved their style. Nick Phoenix in particular has from my perspective made a huge leap in composition, orchestration, and style. Very enjoyable.


----------



## desert (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeh, this soundtrack I drew closer to Nick's song more than I have in the past - Future Guardian being my his favourite.

I think this new singer is from their Facebook reach out they did months ago, asking for a new voice for TSFH.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 5, 2016)

Pegasus, Enchantress, Evergreen, Stallion and High C's are my favourites.
Some of these get better each time you listen.

The climax of Pegasus hit me hard while i was pushing it on my last set of OHP in the gym, it worked!


----------



## desert (Dec 5, 2016)

Fugdup said:


> Pegasus, Enchantress, Evergreen, Stallion and High C's are my favourites.
> Some of these get better each time you listen.
> 
> The climax of Pegasus hit me hard while i was pushing it on my last set of OHP in the gym, it worked!


Those are mine as well and yes, it took me a few listens to get used to them. Mainly their structure.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 6, 2016)

dannymc said:


> did he use to come here?
> 
> Danny


Yep, he was here for quite a while.


----------



## desert (Dec 6, 2016)

Mike Marino said:


> Yep, he was here for quite a while.


And he deleted his account :(


----------



## AllanH (Dec 6, 2016)

Those two guys are just talented! The album gets better at every listen.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 6, 2016)

desert said:


> And he deleted his account :(


You are correct.


----------



## desert (Dec 6, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> I don't miss Thomas, nor Nick. They're the bad boys of sampling, trailer music and composition. I admire their talents greatly, but I could never figure out why they couldn't be gentlemen on this forum while Hans Zimmer can.
> 
> Humility a funny thang.


I think they were just constantly defending themselves/their products. The internet can be so harsh. I wouldn't be surprised if they had alt accounts.

They did well on this album, though. It must have been hard to write after losing a loved one


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 6, 2016)

Have not listened and don't know what you're referring to, but it sure is.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 6, 2016)

OMG. That's horrible. Desert, please delete your post that quotes me if you don't mind.


----------



## dannymc (Dec 7, 2016)

> You are correct.



why did he delete his account, was he getting abuse from the John Williams brigade? is there any old posts still on the forum?

Danny


----------



## thov72 (Dec 8, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> OMG. That's horrible. Desert, please delete your post that quotes me if you don't mind.


the internet never forgets.... 
not that bad a comment, though. Not very nice, but .....sincere


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 8, 2016)

I stand by my comments, but I would not pile on to anyone's tragedy and the timing was unfortunate. I'm deeply saddened for his loss. I didn't know.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 8, 2016)

dannymc said:


> why did he delete his account, was he getting abuse from the John Williams brigade? is there any old posts still on the forum?
> 
> Danny


Not sure why he left. I don't know that he was all that active to start with. I believe all of his older posts are gone as well. Same with Nick. Same with Troels. Same with many others. I think they're old posts got deleted during the transition from the old forum to the new one. At least that what it looked like. I don't know if your posts stay around once you have your account deleted.


----------



## thov72 (Dec 8, 2016)

listened to the two songs on youtube. I like them, but I would like TSFH even more if the big bad*ss drums wouldn´t sort of spoil it. Can´t listen to more than a couple of their songs before those booms become too much.


----------



## desert (Dec 8, 2016)

thov72 said:


> listened to the two songs on youtube. I like them, but I would like TSFH even more if the big bad*ss drums wouldn´t sort of spoil it. Can´t listen to more than a couple of their songs before those booms become too much.


Their Miracles album is on the softer side


----------



## Marcin M (Dec 9, 2016)

Well, album didn't meet my expectations, I didn't find anything really impressive and goosebumps-making like was with blackheart, Victory or Star Sky, but nonetheless I really enjoyed Evergreen(the most),Enchantress, Pegasus and Nick's Work on this album(he really improved since last album I must say)

Shame that in High C's weren't more this flute melody from beginning and ending, it really gave me nice sea feel. This choir part from ending sounded like some Christmas movie soundtrack and didn't fit for me to entire piece. 

And with Stallion Thomas really went a little bit crazy those distorted guitars in rock style and moment after organ +piano in classic style don't come together in my humble opinion.

I expected more honestly, maybe their next album with songs will be better.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 9, 2016)

Mike Marino said:


> Two Steps From Hell - High C's (Recording Session Footage)




He masters this style so well!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 6, 2017)

Here's a piano version of High C's


----------



## Marcin M (Jan 7, 2017)

Mike Marino said:


> Here's a piano version of High C's



This is so prodigy... it so motivates me to maybe make my own arrangement, but of "Enchantress". This guy is really good.


----------



## MatijaTate (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi guys, i'm new here, but this might be perfect thread to say hello since i have just done a cover for Vanquish, hope you like it :D


----------



## Marcin M (Jan 30, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> This is so prodigy... it so motivates me to maybe make my own arrangement, but of "Enchantress". This guy is really good.



And here I am some time after :D as I said, I did


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 2, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> Well, album didn't meet my expectations,



I'm going to preface this with complete apologies to the composer and his enthusiasts. I meant absolutely NO disrespect (in fact, just the opposite) to anyone, especially the composer.

I have listened to a lot of music from Two Steps From Hell, and I just don't hear enough musically interesting things going on. The only phrase I'm coming up with is musical anemia. I guess one could explain it by labelling it minimalist, but in this case I don't really hear that...listen to one of the better Phillip Glass pieces and then listen to anything by Two Steps From Hell.

TSFH sounds Zimmer-influenced (who isn't, but this project in particular), without the extensive musical backround of Zimmer. The TSFH composer could use some counterpoint lessons, plus some extra refreshers in intermediate-to-advanced harmony.

There are really good things ABOUT the music (at times it can be quite imaginative, and there are instruments the composer knows admirably well). Plus, I think the composer does his own sample libraries, or something to that extent, and that's EXTREMELY interesting to me.

I just don't hear anything that sticks with me, or interests me as far as musical content. I feel bad writing this, but I have to be honest.

I await the hate, and pray it won't be too vehement, given this is such a fine, adult forum as a rule. Please keep in mind my apologetic preface.

*Also know that I most definitely DON'T think I can do any better...far from it.*


----------

